# Rating disappeared



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

I opened up my ratings tab and as soon as I did, I saw a 5 star rating disappear. The number litreally dropped by one as I watched. I opened up the breakdown box and saw my "rated trips" was also missing a ride. I have less than 500 trips, so it didn't drop out because of newer ratings. Is there any other reason ratings would disappear? Aside from the general transparency and awesomness that is Uber.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I lost 1 too today, let me know if you find yours, I'll do the same


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

Jc. said:


> I lost 1 too today, let me know if you find yours, I'll do the same


I've gone back and forth with "help" many times. They have given me nothing but useless crap.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I gained a 1* rating early this morning then in the afternoon it disappeared again. I'm not sure what is going on. Either way the 1* didn't seem to change my rating.


----------



## meljeep (Mar 19, 2017)

Also the feedback category disappeared where pax leave complaints.


----------



## Trav (Apr 1, 2017)

Lost a 5 stat rating couple of days ago. Just figured it was somebody going back to change my rating after the fact like I do pax from time to time, but I just checked again on account kf this thread and it's back. So many updates to this app and it's still always something.


----------

